# Laying sub frame on 18's Mk4



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey dose anyone have pics of there mk4 jetta golf gli gti ect laying sub frame on 18's 
Right now i have 17's and i only have had to notch pass side frame and i'm there what else did you have to do to get there on 18's? thinking of going to 18's soon just don't have much time to work on my car with school and work right now. thanks!


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

If you are laying frame now, you still should be with 18's the rolling diameter should be the same just more rim and less tire


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

It depends what size tire you go with. It is infact easier to lay with 17's as the normal tire (205/45/17) has a slightly smaller diameter than the normal tire for 18's (215/40/18 or 205/40/18) 

205/45/17 is 24.26" 
205/40/18 is 24.45" 
215/40/18 is 24.77" 

It's not much, but when we're talking about a 1/8" difference of laying frame or not, it makes a difference. Definitely still possible though.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

I was more just thinking about the plus sizing from stock size keeping the same rolling diameter, so I guess if you are running smaller tires on your 17's yes then it will be harder to lay frame on 18's


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

All I have is a frame notch


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

DubGirl13 said:


> All I have is a frame notch


 I'm going to go ahead and say you're not laying on your sub frame.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DubGirl13 said:


> All I have is a frame notch


This car doesn't appear to be laying subframe, but I could be wrong.












MalakaiTran was laying on 19s if I recall correctly.


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

word the next thing in my way is tie rods. and once i get more room for them i will cut off the metal under the dog bone mount and see where i seat then.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm on 18's and able to lay on my Dogbone mount, just have to shave it down a bit to be able to lay subframe. I'm running 205/40 Yokahama s-drives up front. But i also have tt control arms and spindles as well.


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice yeah right not i lay on the dog bone cover thing but i'm not going to cut it down till i get more room for my tie rods. Also both car in that pic are on point!!


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

Jeff Callow's TDI Wagon tucking 18's with a sectioned subframe, raised motor, modified tie rods, and IDF control arms.


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

01Jetta20VT said:


> Jeff Callow's Jeff's TDI Wagon tucking 18's with a sectioned subframe, raised motor, modified tie rods, and IDF control arms.


nice that wagon is sick.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

3 options

The idf setup, tie rods, control arms, etc...

H2sport set up.

Or notches for everything an Tt control arms.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

plastic_bullet said:


> 3 options
> 
> The idf setup, tie rods, control arms, etc...
> 
> ...


I don't think that H2sport spindles are available anymore.


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

^^^ ha thats my wagon


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> MalakaiTran was laying on 19s if I recall correctly.


It's a bummer if h2 spindles have been discontinued, look what they did on Andy's car. I'm happy that I got a deal on a used set


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

plastic_bullet said:


> It's a bummer if h2 spindles have been discontinued, look what they did on Andy's car. I'm happy that I got a deal on a used set


Indeed. I waited for a set (new) for almost a year. They never shipped them and I eventually had to get my money back  .. It's a shame, they were an awesome product.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Don't the R32 / mk1 TT spindles accomplish pretty much the same thing?


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

President Lincoln said:


> Don't the R32 / mk1 TT spindles accomplish pretty much the same thing?


Yes, but they don't quite correct camber and toe , or lower the balljoint quite as much as the h2's


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

well i air hammered and grinned a little more room for my tie rod on my drivers side so now it will sit down smooth on my dog bone cover.
But i don't want to trim that down till i do some more mods because i still get the mean camber and toe effects but with that it has brought me to 21 3/4" Ftg all around. 
So i'm happy with that for now.


----------

